# Weight?



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Got a few different bears coming in and not used to judging sizes. If anyone wants to throw out some guesses I'd like to compare how close I am. Thanks
Bear #1


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Bear #2


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Bear #3


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

I think #3 would be my target but I'm no expert 


MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Bear #3
> View attachment 573329
> View attachment 573331


Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

3 is at bad angles but it looks pretty fat. Also closer to the cam than the first couple so possibly deceiving. First 2 probably 200.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not an expert but ya that 3rd one is a fatty

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Bear #3 more angles...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Bear #3 more angles...
> View attachment 573453
> View attachment 573455
> View attachment 573457
> View attachment 573459


He's big. Hope you can get a quad to it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Bear #3 more angles...
> View attachment 573453
> View attachment 573455
> View attachment 573457
> View attachment 573459


That's a nice bear, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd shoot the one that's coming in during shooting hours.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Have 2 daylight pictures that are blurry but I can tell its hom by the burdocks on his rump. Picks of a fight he lost with a smaller bear. After that he started checking the bait before dark. Hoping I can continue the trend. 

We have wenches, quads, ropes, and a 5 man crew so hopefully he doesn't get to deep. Might try an offside shoulder shot if I get the opportunity. Pretty excited to see him!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

#3 is nice for sure, but to paraphrase an old saying, "a bear in the sights is worthy three that quit coming to the bait."


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

If you had a yardstick planted in view, you would have a better idea....


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Forest Meister said:


> #3 is nice for sure, but to paraphrase an old saying, "a bear in the sights is worthy three that quit coming to the bait."


For sure. I have some solid decisions to make. If I get a few more daylight pics of the big guy I'll probably settle for a skunk if I dont see him.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ART said:


> If you had a yardstick planted in view, you would have a better idea....


Ya. Or anything barrel height. If it's to the top of the barrel its a good bear.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

892 lbs.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> For sure. I have some solid decisions to make. If I get a few more daylight pics of the big guy I'll probably settle for a skunk if I dont see him.


I fully understand, but for me, well, I'm a sucker for a white bib. FM


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> For sure. I have some solid decisions to make. If I get a few more daylight pics of the big guy I'll probably settle for a skunk if I dont see him.


Don't pass on the first day what you'd shoot on the last.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd shoot the one that comes in during shooting hours. All three are nice Bears.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Wild guesses -
1. 200
2. 225
3. 275


----------

